# A new type of easy to open paint can



## Kain (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanted to get some input from the community on this new idea for a paint can. Here's a link to review it. If you like it, support it by voting on it.

http://www.quirky.com/ideations/97124


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

As interesting as that invention sounds I can't imagine the cost and what such a can-gizmo would do to the cost of a gallon of paint. I don't guess I have ever known anyone that has approached opening a can of paint without recognizing the need to have a screwdriver or pocket knife or church key or paint can lid opener device readily at hand.

I would be curious to know how much has been spent on just getting this far.


----------



## Kain (Sep 19, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> As interesting as that invention sounds I can't imagine the cost and what such a can-gizmo would do to the cost of a gallon of paint. I don't guess I have ever known anyone that has approached opening a can of paint without recognizing the need to have a screwdriver or pocket knife or church key or paint can lid opener device readily at hand.
> 
> I would be curious to know how much has been spent on just getting this far.


I know I personally have been in situation where I didn't have a screwdriver or something available to open one up and I know people that have been in similar situations. As to the cost who knows but if people are seeking convenience, then it would be worth it. Look how people buy self opening cans of soup verses ones that need a can opener. It comes down to convenience over price.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

HEY!

There's the invention you have patented. An aluminum tare-off lid paint can just like a soup can, then add a plastic lid.:laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> I don't guess I have ever known anyone that has approached opening a can of paint without recognizing the need to have a screwdriver or pocket knife or church key or paint can lid opener device readily at hand.


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Dutch Boy already has plastic screw off top, no tools required. :whistling2:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

If you dont have a screwdriver would you even have a paint brush??????


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> If you dont have a screwdriver would you even have a paint brush??????


I guess one could include a paint brush inside the paint can for convenience.

I have a reason for saying that!

Congoleum (genius's that they are) recommend a particular size trowel edge for use with their Duraceramic adhesive product. Seeings as how flooring installers are the dumbest creatures on earth and a notch lower than an old Oregon Trail wagon track in the dirt, they (Congoleum) see fit to include a special trowel edge in each and every five gallon bucket of that adhesive.

It is a stainless steel edge with little stamped notches in it for easily slipping it over the edge of a not correct trowel.

They do have the foresight to wrap the damned thing in a piece of plastic before they attach it to the inside of the lid.

This particular adhesive is a contact adhesive and is super sticky when it begins to cure. Can you imagine the mess you have getting that sucker out of that piece of plastic after it has travelled on trucks and rail cars for a while? What a friggen mess. But, installers are too stupid to have their own trowels recommended for the occasion.


----------

